# Dentistry in HK



## SPK03 (Jul 27, 2015)

I have done my post-graduation in dentistry and 'm interested in working in HK. Whats the scope of dentistry in HK?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, you need to register with the Dental Council of Hong Kong before you can practice in Hong Kong. Please see link below - 

The Dental Council of Hong Kong - Home

You will also need a visa from the Hong Kong Immigration department in order to work legally in Hong Kong -

Employment as Professionals (GEP, IANG, ASMTP) | Immigration Department


----------

